# beeswax for wood finish



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Using just enough petroleum jelly to make it into a paste is good. It's the wood you want hot so it will suck the beeswax in. In the old days that was setting by the fireplace or wood stove or rubbing very vigorously. Today, I would go for a heat lamp… this also assumes some kind of oil finish or no finish on the wood. Beeswax won’t be very good over polyurethane varnish…


----------



## Ron McFarland (Mar 30, 2013)

Check out Skidmore's line of honey and beeswax products for wood and leather - might give you some fun ideas - - http://www.skidmores.com/


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Michael.
Hmm, I have no heat lamp. I did one lid and I like the effect. I warmed it on my stovetop which is a flat electric and used melted beeswax mixed with vasoline. It's a paste when cold.

If I do all 8 nuk bodies it could take forever, and I'm not sure how I would warm the wood and keep it warm. I think I will try a light bulb, see how that works. Maybe out in the sun would be enough as long as wax is melted.
Or, a thrift store roasting pan, something where I could dip and turn the box side by side then use putty knife to take off excess after it's cooled.

I'm open to any ideas that might make this quicker. I really like how it looks, and I have all this beeswax available.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

One of the better ways is to use the BW for candles and paint the Nucs. :applause:


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have found out that candles are not big sellers here. I usually don't burn candles either because they produce heat, which we are in no shortage of. 
I think I'm going to paint the nuks....


----------

